# Neons Kill Shrimp



## jrill (Nov 20, 2013)

Interesting. I keep 20 neons in a 20 long with shrimp and have never had a problem.


----------



## Oceangirl (Feb 5, 2013)

If it fits in the mouth, it will be eaten.


----------



## Blackheart (Jul 5, 2011)

I had a 75 planted with almost 20 Neons and 10 Cherry shrimp and no problems. I didn't have them together for too long though.


----------



## Yokai (Dec 7, 2014)

Weird.. I actually saw one of my ghost shrimp catch a neon at night before and killed it. Neons and shrimp are weird together.


----------



## AWolf (Jun 13, 2014)

*Nasty Neons*

My neons also attacked my Male Betta. I had to move him out because of fin damage. I actually witnessed one neon holding on to the Betta's fin and going for a ride! What kind of neons do I have???? They are the same brightly colored neons I always kept, but this is a rogue mob!!!

Bump:


Blackheart said:


> I had a 75 planted with almost 20 Neons and 10 Cherry shrimp and no problems. I didn't have them together for too long though.


Maybe it's the color? I wonder if I tried Cherry shrimp the neons would leave them alone. I'm afraid to put anything in with these neons at this point. I wish they weren't so fast, I'd catch them and take them back to the store! But I can't seem to catch a one. Bummed. I would rather have the shrimp at this point. I don't want to break down the tank to get them out.


----------



## Yukiharu (May 3, 2014)

I love neons, and I love shrimp, but unfortunately I don't think they can be together for sure without a stable colony first.


----------



## dcutl002 (Apr 8, 2014)

Everybody thinks that Neons are this super "delicate" fish. And they sorta are, but when they are healthy they can be like little Piranhas.


----------



## Dolfan (Apr 8, 2005)

It's hit and miss. I personally have neons and harlequin rasboras in my 40 gallon planted tank, with a thriving colony of cherry shrimp. I started with around 15 and they have grown their numbers to 150-200 or so.


----------



## AWolf (Jun 13, 2014)

So jealous. I'll definitely keep shrimp and neons apart in the future. Now, if I could only catch the neons to get them out of the tank! Impossible!


----------



## Nuthatch (Jun 18, 2014)

How about starting a new tank for shrimp? Since you need to keep them separate, and there aren't any more in the original tank anyway? That way you don't have to catch the neons!


----------



## HSA1255 (Apr 2, 2013)

What about providing more cover for the shrimp? With more hardscapes, wood and/or plants the shrimp will have places to escape to and your neons will enjoy the additions too. At least it would be a method to work with what you've got and not remove either the fish or the shrimp. Then when the neons perish after long lives your tank will be primed for an easy shift to shrimp only. I have blue dreams and super tigers in a heavily planted tank that once housed neons... never together though. I suggest adding to your tank so that your shrimp have access to more areas fish can not go.


----------



## AWolf (Jun 13, 2014)

Nuthatch said:


> How about starting a new tank for shrimp? Since you need to keep them separate, and there aren't any more in the original tank anyway? That way you don't have to catch the neons!


I am so tempted!

Bump:


HSA1255 said:


> What about providing more cover for the shrimp? With more hardscapes, wood and/or plants the shrimp will have places to escape to and your neons will enjoy the additions too. At least it would be a method to work with what you've got and not remove either the fish or the shrimp. Then when the neons perish after long lives your tank will be primed for an easy shift to shrimp only. I have blue dreams and super tigers in a heavily planted tank that once housed neons... never together though. I suggest adding to your tank so that your shrimp have access to more areas fish can not go.


Good idea. I've been a fan of the 'Dutch' planted tanks without hardscape. But the neons are so small that I bet they could fit where ever shrimp fit! I do like the look of wood...more natural. But that won't give the shrimp any more cover really. What did u have in mind? A special shrimp cave? Popping in and out of their holes like ferrets!!! hehehee! :}


----------



## AWolf (Jun 13, 2014)

dcutl002 said:


> Everybody thinks that Neons are this super "delicate" fish. And they sorta are, but when they are healthy they can be like little Piranhas.


Here, here.


----------



## AWolf (Jun 13, 2014)

*How To Catch My Neons*

I found good information in :icon_smilthis link: http://www.fishchannel.com/fish-mag...national/may-2010/catching-aquarium-fish.aspx


----------



## HSA1255 (Apr 2, 2013)

If you add wood you could change your parameters... but cholla wood would provide cover and is easy to add to the bottom of a tank. Lava rock stacked gives lots of hiding places, I think the black looks best and it's inert so it will not change your pH or anything. Also, small ceramic tubes are sold online that give cover, and fish will not hang out in them... I have driftwood very close against the back glass in a tank and the shrimp love to be back there... hope these pics show;

Driftwood against glass, view from back of tank


View of driftwood from above tank


Another piece of wood that shrimp hide in, next to black lava rock, plants on both for more cover

You'd be suprised how much cover more wood and rock can add to your tank... and plants too. Dutch tanks are awesome, maybe that direction and see how it goes for you.


----------



## Yukiharu (May 3, 2014)

If you're cheap and don't mind the look, some people use PVC piping covered in moss.


----------



## Lyana (Aug 4, 2014)

Lol why don't your ever feed those fish! :wink: haha jk!

Seriously though, my neons chase my blue rams around and nip them, they're crazy.


----------

